# P4-EE vs p4 prescott & p4c800 rev 1.04 vs rev 2.0



## mille (7. Mai 2004)

N'abend

Ich bin gerade am überlegen welches System ich mir zulegen soll. Halbwegszukunftsträchtig soll die Hardware auch sein und moeglichst so preiswert wie moeglich. Ich suche also das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Und bin bei der Suche auf die Probleme gestoßen ob ich mich für den P4-EE (2,8-3,0 ghz) oder den P4 mit Prescott kern? Oder vielleicht nurn "alten" Northwood?

Oder beim Motherboard die Frage, nach dem ich mich schon für ein Asus P4xxx entschieden hab, soll es ein P4C800-E Deluxe rev 1.04 oder 2.0 Sein? Der unterschied sind bei Ebay 60 Euro. Oder vielleicht nur ein P4P800-E Deluxe kostet soviel wie die rev 1.04 in der C Variante

Vielleicht könnte mir einer mal Rat geben? In der Suche hab ich speziell hierzu nichts gefunden. Beim googlen bin ich auf das eine oder andere gestoßen ...

das wars erstma, tschaui


----------



## danielmueller (8. Mai 2004)

Also es kommt immer drauf an was du mit deinem PC anstellen möchtest. Wenn du zb viel Office machst und viele Anwendungen gleichzeiig ausführst könntest du dir überlegen einen Prescot zu nehmen. Wenn du eher zocken willst dann sollte es eher ein Northwood sein. Der Grund dafür ist das der Prescot vereinfacht ausgedrückt einen größeren (genau doppelt so großen) L1 Cache hat aber die Daten langsemer dorthin hingelangen wie beim Northwood deshalb siegt der Northwood in Spiele Benchmarks gegen den Prescott. Wenn du beides machen willst dann würde ich einen Northwood nehmen weil er billiger ist und in etwa gleich mit dem Prescott ist. Wenn du ein Board mit möglichst gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss suchst würde ich dir das P4C800 -E Deluxe empfehlen (Neuste Revision) das is einfach Top hab es selber und bin total zufrieden. 
Noch was, willst du unbedingt Intel haben? Preisleistungs Mäßig ist Amd zugegebener maßen doch ein wenig weiter vorne. Allerdings ist auch das ein weinig Geschmakssache, ich persönlich bevozuge Intel. 
Du könntest zb bei Ebay das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=23186&item=4128091931&rd=1
nehmen zugegebener Maßen ist es schneller als eine Intel Kombination in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## mille (8. Mai 2004)

mh, dann werde ich mich wohl für den NORTHWOOD entscheiden.

Denn ich will den PC zwar hauptsächlich fürs arbeiten nutzen, da ich aber momentan an einer 450 mhz Krücke sitze und keinen Plan von den neuen Spielen hab, werde ich sicher lich das eine oder andere Hardwarefordernde Spiel zocken. Schliesslich bin ich mit dem System wieder vorne dabei und niht gaaaaaaaaanz hinten wie momentan 

Die Zusammenstellung beläuft sich dann also auf das P4C800 (neuste revision) und ein Northwood sowie 512 mb RAM. Oder gibt es hier jemanden der mir etwas anderes raten würde?

Das Geld für den Prescott oder gar den P4 EE ist es mir eventuell schon wert - mich würden eure Meinungen dazu interessieren.
Speziell auch ob der krasse Preisunterschied zwischen P4 Northwood und Northwood+ (also EE) gerechtfertigt ist?

basti

PS: ich bevorzuge INTEL gegenüber AMD, allerdings würden mich auch Tests zu gleichwertigen Systemen intressieren mit einem gleichwertigen Board zu dem c800er!


----------



## danielmueller (9. Mai 2004)

Soso Tests google doch einfach mal. Dann findest du bestimmt was. Wenn du einen festen Geldbetrag hast ist ein vergleichbares AMD System ein klein wenig schneller ein Konfiguration wäre zb AMD XP 3200 xp und als Board ein asus a7n8x deluxe. Macht dann wenn du Amd vertraust ca 400 mhz Unterschied aus.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir folgendes holen:
Asus P4C800 -E Deluxe
P4 2,8 ghz (northwood)
1024 mb Ram (2x 512mb ddram mit 400 mhz fsb)
eventuell würden auch 2x256 reichen aber ich würe mir 1024 in einem Doppelpack holen 

An welchen Ram Hersteller hattest du denn gedacht bzw wieviel möchtest du ausgeben? Ein gutes Angebot wäre zb 2x 512mb von Corsair 
http://www.birg.at/deep.php?detail=http://shop.birg.at/shop/artikeldetails.php?artikelnr=10275
184€ ist denke ich dafür angemessen.

Edit: Achso Noch meine Meinung investier lieber mehr Geld in den Arbeitspeicher das bringt viel mehr.


----------



## danielmueller (11. Mai 2004)

Was wirst du denn jetzt machen bzw welchen Speicher holst du dir?


----------

